# problème chargement IPad



## Elisafra (7 Juillet 2015)

bonjour

j'ai un IPad 4 et je rencontre des problémes de chargement (j'ai cet IPad depuis novembre 2014) :
Quand il n'a plus de batterie, il s'éteint, donc je le branche et le voyant m'indique qu'il est en train de charger sauf que dès qu'il s'allume (à 2%) il n'y a pas le petit éclair à côté de la batterie, il ne charge plus et se ré-éteint dés que les 2 % sont épuisés.
Le chargeur est assez puissant ( 12 watt), le câble n'est pas celui d'origine mais il est certifié et il marche. L'iPad n'est malheureusement plus sous garantie (qui dure 1 an et 3 mois). Avez vous déjà rencontré ce genre de problème et comment l'aviez vous résolu ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## iTechnique (12 Juillet 2015)

Salut,
ton ipad est sous garantie si il a moins de 2 ans et qu'il n'est pas endommagé avec ta facture d'achat.
A+


----------



## Vanton (12 Juillet 2015)

La garantie constructeur n'est pas de 1 an et 3 mois mais de 1 an tout rond. 

Par contre il y a la garantie européenne contre les vices cachés qui peut jouer dans ton cas. Elle dure 2 ans et c'est le revendeur qui doit s'en occuper. Donc il faut que tu le contactes. 

Après tu as bien nettoyé le port lightning ? Il n'est pas rare qu'il s'encrasse et que ça pose des problèmes de charge. On peut le nettoyer facilement en grattant doucement le fond avec un cure dent (en faisant attention à ne pas abîmer les broches métalliques en bas).

Sinon tu es certain que ton câble est fonctionnel ? Tu aurais peu être intérêt à rester avec un câble officiel


----------

